# Groundbreaking purchases I say ,thanks Norman Bates I now hook to brutal skronkjazz!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have both some Borbetomagus Whit Hijokaidan(heard)of them in the 90'' but could not buy or order there stuff for some reason, have you heard oh kind sir about Swiss odd jazz-skronk Albooth!, If irecall their music was interesting & enterteining, and that about it, i say to you oh kind sir ,oh man of taste salute and tahat about it, I have a night ti listen to them and also mass hysterium of Masayagi takayanagi,real awesome stuff, Hijokaidan also is stuff of legends of noiseworld a kingpin, a don.

So deprofundis say to you Bene :tiphat:


----------

